# How long is a 2005 car good for?



## Booberx (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Quick question I'm about to buy a 2005 Prius for cheap.

I know at some point it will be too old for Uberx.

Can someone tell me when that is? Is is December 31, 2015?

btw I'm in orange county ca

Thanks in advance


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Look here: http://uberwest.weebly.com/accepted-vehicles.html

It says it must be a 2005 or newer, so I think your guess is correct.


----------



## Booberx (Jan 27, 2015)

But will it maybe be disqualified in March 2015??? That's next month.

I dunno someone told me but does anyone know for sure? I emailed uber but no response...yet


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

go to that link..there is another tab that tells when they will be removed. Looks like they do it at the end of the year. They have a schedule through 2017


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I have an '04 that will be deactivated at the end of this month.


----------



## Booberx (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok thanks. But can someone verify it's good until January 31, 2016?

I looked but it's hard to tell. 

Jeez I wished they had a phone number to answer a 10 second question.


----------



## noober (Nov 19, 2014)

Coming off the system March 2016. So you can drive it for a year.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Booberx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question I'm about to buy a 2005 Prius for cheap.
> 
> ...


According to Uber San Diego website, a 2005 car can be used through 2015 and will have to be replaced by January 1, 2016. But always double check with your local Uber staff.

http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-sunsetting/


----------

